# Body butter - too greasy



## kazzii-x (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
I just made my first body butter. I love the look of it, but theres one thing wrong its too greasy/oily. Is there any ingredient i can add or alter the recipe to make it a little lighter. 
Heres my recipe: 
 125g refined shea butter

  50g refined coconut oil

  1.7ml Lavender essential oil

  1ml Drops of colourant 



Thank you so much for your help and kindest regards Kayleigh.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 20, 2014)

Wiser minds than I here have suggested a ratio of 1/3 hard butters, 1/3 coconut oil, and 1/3 soft oils.
Here is the body butter I made with that in mind - its my first but I love it!
Its a lovely green color and goes on looking greasy, but then sinks into the skin (my skin at least) very quickly.


----------



## coffeetime (Mar 20, 2014)

I haven't tried it yet, but I read that jojoba is good to reduce the greasy feeling.


----------



## kazzii-x (Mar 20, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> Wiser minds than I here have suggested a ratio of 1/3 hard butters, 1/3 coconut oil, and 1/3 soft oils.
> Here is the body butter I made with that in mind - its my first but I love it!
> Its a lovely green color and goes on looking greasy, but then sinks into the skin (my skin at least) very quickly.



When do you say soft oil, do you mean liquid. Because i quite like the sound of jojoba. I'll have to try again with your advice of 1/3 of hard/coconut/soft  x


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 20, 2014)

coffeetime said:


> I haven't tried it yet, but I read that jojoba is good to reduce the greasy feeling.


Yes thats why I picked jojoba, and hemp absorbs very readily. It was between hemp and sweet almond oil. I also used half mango butter instead of all shea for the same reason, Id read somewhere its less greasy.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 20, 2014)

If your butter is composed only of oils and fats, by its nature it will be greasy. You could try adding isopropyl myristate or some cornstarch or tapioca starch to attempt to combat it.  The alternative is to formulate a water and oil based emulsified product which would also require a preservative.  If you are interested in learning more about either approach, check out swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com


----------



## kazzii-x (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your brilliant suggestions. I will have a little experiment  x


----------



## seven (Mar 20, 2014)

i love Susan's blog! i learned so much from that blog, i swear! 

i just made my body butter too a few days back that is too heavy for my taste. i decided to modify it to an emulsified body butter like in Susan's blog. the addition of water and cetyl alcohol def help, along with a lil dimethicone. i was gonna try cyclomethicone but alas i didn't have it. 

the consistency is def better now. still a bit too heavy for my taste, but better. a lil goes a long way. you use a tad too much and it starts to feel greasy. 

next time i'm gonna try sweet almond oil or hazelnut. i also have some lipidthix and am thinking of making a sweet almond butter or avocado butter, yum!

so yeah, kazzii.. you can still tweak your body butter and make an emulsified one to make it a bit lighter.


----------



## Jeanea (Mar 20, 2014)

Body butter will never have the dry feel like lotion, it doesn't matter what butter or oils you use it will be greasy, just the nature of it. You can use light oils like grapeseed or almond or avocado. Mango butter is not as greasy as shea or coconut. I make shea and coconut butter often, it will be greasy but does sink in after just a few minutes. I love it.


----------



## Jeanea (Mar 20, 2014)

Keep in mind to me when you emulsify the butters and oils with whatever, that is a heavy cream or heavy lotion. The feel on the skin is way different.


----------



## Susie (Mar 20, 2014)

And remember that the second you add any water based liquid, you must add a preservative.  Moldy lotion is not nice.


----------



## Belinda02 (Mar 20, 2014)

I have used any number of lotions and they all take time to be absorbed.  Body butter is wonderful.  I'll dry off my palms by wiping on my arms and neck. My hands remain moist much longer than with a lotion. Commercial lotions last 30 minutes to a couple of hours and evaporate leaving my hands even drier.  BTW my dogs think I'm yummy.


----------



## seven (Mar 21, 2014)

yep, i rather be safe than sorry. so anything with water in it requires a preservative. i'm using germall plus, the liquid variety.


----------



## Nevada (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello, I've had excellent results with this Lotion Bar:
Mango Butter 40%
FCO (Fractionated Coconut Oil) 30%
Bee's Wax 30% (little bit softer for winter use)

If I want to add 10% Jojobo wax which oil do I reduce?
Thanks,
Roy


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 28, 2014)

I would add the jojoba and subtract from the FCO. I only use jojoba in my lotion bars at 1-2%.  I love using argan, avocado and meadowfoam in my lotion bars too.    She's talking about a body butter not a lotion bar.


----------

